# Why can't I get into the reviews area?



## icydog (Apr 11, 2007)

Since the revamping I have not been able to get into the reviews section of tug. I use it frequently so I need access. I have replaced the old tug id with my personal id and I still cannot get in.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 11, 2007)

There is a new system in place.  Go to the TUG info section and there are directions to follow -  you will receive a  new password to get in.


----------



## icydog (Apr 11, 2007)

*I did as requested but it still doesn't work*

From what I have read the reviews log in and the BBS log in are now the same but that doesn't work when I try to put in that password. I will have to contact Bill Rodgers again for a new password. Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

icydog said:


> From what I have read the reviews log in and the BBS log in are now the same



Well, sort of.  If you were a bbs user by March 23, your bbs username was pre-loaded into the new Member Login system, so the login USERNAME should be the same between the two systems.

The new Member Login system will email you an initial PASSWORD that is good ONLY on the Member Login system - it won't work here on the bbs.

You are encouraged to then log into the Member Login system and update your Member Login password to match the one you use on the bbs.  Then you'd have the same login username and password on both systems.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

I show you logged in to the ratings/reviews around 8pm last night?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 11, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> The new Member Login system will email you an initial PASSWORD that is good ONLY on the Member Login system - it won't work here on the bbs.
> 
> You are encouraged to then log into the Member Login system and update your Member Login password to match the one you use on the bbs.  Then you'd have the same login username and password on both systems.



Where exactly do you change the newly issued password?
I see a spot to log into the Members Only area, but I don't see a spot to change password.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

click the "my tug" link at the top left hand corner of the page you logged into.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

hudshut said:


> Where exactly do you change the newly issued password?
> I see a spot to log into the Members Only area, but I don't see a spot to change password.



AFTER you log into the Member-Only area, there is a link in the My TUG section, right above the BBS Member Code.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

what he said! =)


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I show you logged in to the ratings/reviews around 8pm last night?


 
What I get is a bunch of gobbely gook that says my information was invalid.

When I hit the resort review link it didn't work but when I hit the "ratings" my password did work and now I can also see the review section. NOW I think it has to do with cookies on my computer because when I tried a new link it worked.


----------



## pranas (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot get in either.  When I try to get a new password the sytem will not recognize my e-mail address. I had a problem when the system was first changed. Kept getting a message saying that my membership had expired (which it had not).  That was taken care of but I still cannot get access to resort  reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 22, 2007)

if it says it doesnt recognize your email address...then you are typing in one that we have no record of.

if it says your membership is expired, you are typing one in that we recognize from the BBS...but is not the email address we have on file for you linked to your actual tug membership.


If you type in the email address you used to join tug originally and your membership is active, you will be sent your current login id and password instantly.

If you do not know this email, or do not have access to it any longer, please use this form.

http://timeshare-users-group.com/email.html


----------

